# New Hampshire Liquor Enforcement



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about NH Liquor Enforcement and their investigators? Do they just do liquor enforcement? Hiring? Pay? Etc... Any information about the agency and its investigators would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Yea the Liquor gang is a good group. They spend 12 week's in the paramilitary NH Police academy with the rest of us. They drive unmarked Chevy's. They investigate bad bars and liquor stores. They also stop MV's and make arrest. We had a Liquor cop lateral over to our bureau. :t:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, they are a good group. VERY hard to get on, though, so good luck.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

phuzz01 said:


> Yeah, they are a good group. VERY hard to get on, though, so good luck.


Nearly impossible to get on!

Full statewide law enforcement authority, not restricted to just liquor offenses.

Taken from the state website:

The Bureau of law enforcement officers are required to meet minimum standards set out by the New Hampshire Department of Personnel and the regulation of the New Hampshire Police Standards and Training Council. Candidates for employment lice Standards must pass a polygraph examination, psychologic al evaluation, physical agility test, background investigation and pass a one year probationary period. Labor grade 17 pay scale for Bureau enforcement officers as of December, 2004 $33,720.70 to $45,126.90. Officers receive annual pay steps for five years as well as any raises obtained through collective bargaining. Officers receive a clothing allowance of $350.00 per year. Applicants should file a standard state application and resume with the Bureau of Enforcement, PO Box 1795, 10 Commercial St, Concord, NH, 03302-1795 or call (603) 271 -3521.

Inquiries regarding employment opportunities with the Bureau of Enforcement may be directed to our Bureau Chief, Eddie Edwards at (603) 271-3521.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Is this basically an all plain clothes job?


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

goirish said:


> Does anyone know anything about NH Liquor Enforcement and their investigators? Do they just do liquor enforcement? Hiring? Pay? Etc... Any information about the agency and its investigators would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Unless you like doing buy & busts with teenage girls and sitting in bars making sure everyone's id...it's all yours. Pay is not that great. Hired through the NH Dept of Safety and they don't hire often.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

masstony said:


> Unless you like doing buy & busts with teenage girls and sitting in bars making sure everyone's id...it's all yours. Pay is not that great. Hired through the NH Dept of Safety and they don't hire often.


There's more to the job then doing buy-busts, and you don't sit in a bar double checking everyone's ID. The pay IS good when you compare it to other state jobs. And just like the State Police and Highway Patrol, they are part of the Department of Safety.


----------

